# I gave in and took my wife to see Top Gun last Wed night at a prescreening that a friend hooked me up with.



## forktender (May 31, 2022)

Tom Cruise makes my skin crawl to say the least, and the story line was as ridiculous as expected. But the cinematography saved the day. In my opinion, this movie is perfect for viewing in an IMAX, big screen movie house. I wouldn't of lasted 15 minutes if I was streaming it to my home TV, even with my pretty dang good OLED TV and respectable Dolby Atmos surround system. If you plan on watching this movie, I highly recommend that you seek out the best movie house in your area, IMAX would be your best bet, don't wait until you can stream it into your home, this is a big screen movie all the way.

Your mileage may vary.
Dan.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 31, 2022)

Thanks for your review Dan.  I heard rave reviews from several people, just yesterday.  I haven't been in any movie house in 10 years.

More and more it seems that movies are being written as vehicles for special effects.

I watch a lot of TCM on a decent TV.


----------



## JLeonard (May 31, 2022)

Saw the trailer on line. Lesa (the wifer) said that we would see that one in the theater. And I agree....Cruise is one of my least favorite actors. But I will watch for the effects.
Jim


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

We are going to see it tonight.... watched the original last night with the kids....I mean that story line is well........ it’s not the storyline that made it good .... but I would agree this is a big screen movie!

Not a fan of TC either, but again not the reason to see it!


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 31, 2022)

Thought the original was overrated.

Won't go to a theater to see this one.


----------



## sandyut (May 31, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> watched the original last night


Funny, So did I.  but, 1986...oh my...thinking back to that young age...I will stop be I incriminate myself too much


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Funny, So did I.  but, 1986...oh my...thinking back to that young age...I will stop be I incriminate myself too much


I'm not saying anything...... but I did see the original on the big screen!

My uncle flew the F4 before he moved up to a tanker then "management" with a couple of **'s...to operate a desk and a phone.....  If you have ever seen an F4 in person it is more of a rocket with some little stubby arms than a plane.  It's hard to believe it would even fly.... As a youngster I loved to hear his flight stories, his son went on to pilot the F14.... It was even cooler to hear them talk together....


----------



## ofelles (May 31, 2022)

To say Tom is overrated is giving him to much credit and special effects still won't get me to watch.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2022)

The last movie I went to see in the theaters was Inspector Gadget. I took my kids after one of my daughters softball tournaments. Of, course I fell asleep during the movie, and my daughter woke me up with a 10 year olds gut punch. She was embarrassed with her dad's snoring. I won't be seeing this movie.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

I won't spend the dough to see it on the big screen. Haven't been to a movie since the last Jurassic Park. One of the kids took me. Ahem, they needed a ride! We have a nice TV. So, I'll wait. I did like the first Top Gun. Though I'm not as fan of TC either.


----------



## sandyut (May 31, 2022)

Steve H said:


> we have a nice TV. So, I'll wait.


exactly!  I hate the theater.   Last movie I saw was jack*ss I think.  the original one.  if its not on NF or Amazon, its just not watched.  don't care enough.


----------



## bauchjw (May 31, 2022)

First, Thank you for the expectation management! 

Second, everyone should go see this movie because this is the first studio in a while to stand up against Chinese censorship by keeping Taiwan’s flag on a flight jacket. We need to support companies that have a spine when it comes to China! 

Finally!!!! We’re going for a nostalgic date night without the kids. I lived and still have a house in Oceanside where Kelly McGillis’s house was in the original and was stationed on Miramar where they did a lot of filming in the original. Some friends at 3D MAW did stuff for this movie too, so there is a lot of connections.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

sandyut said:


> if its not on NF or Amazon, its just not watched.  don't care enough.


Ditto!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2022)




----------



## PolishDeli (May 31, 2022)

That volleyball movie


----------



## kawboy (May 31, 2022)

Wife and I saw it Friday night at the drive-inn. Not a Tom Cruise fan either, but loved the movie. I believe it was well done.


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2022)

I have a ton of original Top Gun stories because an F-14 RIO (backseater) and I saw the original script in late 1984. At the time I was working shore duty out of the Navy recruiting district headquarters on Wilshire Blvd in Los Angeles (no longer on Wilshire. That's another story entirely). It wasn't unusual for scriptwriters to bring Navy-related work to the office to get feedback. The script totally sucked. Very unreal opening.

We put the guy in touch with the LA area PAO (Public Affairs Officer) Lt. Sandy Stairs who worked out of the Federal Building on the opposite end of Wilshire Blvd (see end credits). That led to him being referred to Top Gun at NAS Miramar in San Diego (not there anymore. Now in Fallon, NV).

My brother-in-law, an F-14 fighter puke (that's an Attack pilot's nickname for guys who flew the aluminum overcast F-14), was training in Top Gun at the time the movie was filmed. His callsign is actually seen in the movie in the classroom scene. He has stories of the cast I will not repeat here because I don't want to get sued.

The storyline of the guy turning in his wings actually happened. The PAO of NAS Miramar was an F-14 pilot I flew with off the Enterprise. He is in the movie twice (bar scene and grad ceremony) and his real name is used toward the end of the movie when an alert plane goes down on deck when they want to launch help against the bogeys.

A guy my then-girlfriend-now-wife and I used to drink and party with is in the opening scenes. The blonde LSO (Landing Safety Officer) watching planes trap holding the radio phone to his ear is that guy. I was in a packed theater opening weekend after working a Navy recruiting booth. When I saw him, I automatically screamed his name in surprise when he appeared on the screen.

Guys I trained to fly basic jets who became F-14 pilots are some of the pilots credited at the end. Fun movie. Some major flaws, but it still pops into the player now and again. The original is on Netflix right now.

We'll go see the new one once things settle down.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

Damn fine read 

 noboundaries
! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 31, 2022)

I could tell ya about some that secret stuff from when i worked on it at USAF Plant 42, EAFB and a place in Nevada....

But then i would have ta....well you know.  

My last 10 years i was Sr crane operator and ground support for all 20, B2 Bombers. Went together good on the computer but when i started to hang parts on it....WELLLLLL.


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I could tell ya about some that secret stuff from when i worked on it at USAF Plant 42, EAFB and a place in Nevada....
> 
> But then i would have ta....well you know.


Yup. Same with my days in West Germany. Fun. Yes?


----------



## Nefarious (May 31, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I'm not saying anything...... but I did see the original on the big screen!
> 
> My uncle flew the F4 before he moved up to a tanker then "management" with a couple of **'s...to operate a desk and a phone.....  If you have ever seen an F4 in person it is more of a rocket with some little stubby arms than a plane.  It's hard to believe it would even fly.... As a youngster I loved to hear his flight stories, his son went on to pilot the F14.... It was even cooler to hear them talk together....


That's an interesting story.  I was an F4 ground crew while in the AF.  We had like 140 of them on base.  Every quarter or so we had to run a drill.  How many planes can you get off the ground and how fast, what if we were attacked.  For hours we would marshal the F4s to the runway and watch/hear them take off.  I will never forget that, especially on Sat morning with a massive hangover.


----------



## Apparition (May 31, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed the movie. Great flight scenes and great job tying it back to the original. Need to see in a theater with a big screen and good sound although my theater room has better sound.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> That's an interesting story.  I was an F4 ground crew while in the AF.  We had like 140 of them on base.  Every quarter or so we had to run a drill.  How many planes can you get off the ground and how fast, what if we were attacked.  For hours we would marshal the F4s to the runway and watch/hear them take off.  I will never forget that, especially on Sat morning with a massive hangover.


That awesome, I actually remember my uncle talking about those drills, just cool and not hangover friendly at all!


----------



## Plinsc (May 31, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> That's an interesting story.  I was an F4 ground crew while in the AF.  We had like 140 of them on base.  Every quarter or so we had to run a drill.  How many planes can you get off the ground and how fast, what if we were attacked.  For hours we would marshal the F4s to the runway and watch/hear them take off.  I will never forget that, especially on Sat morning with a massive hangover.


 Haha! Old AGE guy here! Loved those jets! If I had a guy hungover I’d make sure to get into a little jet wash to watch them turn green!


----------



## xray (May 31, 2022)

My wife wanted to see the movie, so we went on Sunday evening, I must say we enjoyed it much more than the original. The flight scenes are great, and from what I’ve read, it’s the actors being filmed up there in the f18s. Apparently Tom Cruise hates the use of CGI.

It’s a good movie made for the big screen. It reminds me of a time when movies were actually enjoyable without all the woke crap being rammed down your throat.

I’m not big on movie theaters nowadays but I make exceptions for military and war movies. I wanted to see Dunkirk on the big screen…and this movie as well.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

Just got back and I think it was better than the original as well! Just big screen entertainment that one can enjoy. 

 xray
 i watched a how they made it bit and yup many of the scenes are the actors in the plane feeling a little bit of g’s.   I would go to more movies if they made them like this one!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

xray said:


> My wife wanted to see the movie, so we went on Sunday evening, I must say we enjoyed it much more than the original. The flight scenes are great, and from what I’ve read, it’s the actors being filmed up there in the f18s. Apparently Tom Cruise hates the use of CGI.
> 
> It’s a good movie made for the big screen. It reminds me of a time when movies were actually enjoyable without all the woke crap being rammed down your throat.
> 
> I’m not big on movie theaters nowadays but I make exceptions for military and war movies. I wanted to see Dunkirk on the big screen…and this movie as well.


If you liked Dunkirk I think you would enjoy “The Darkest Hour”. The actor playing Churchill was awesome!


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 31, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I have a ton of original Top Gun stories because an F-14 RIO (backseater) and I saw the original script in late 1984. At the time I was working shore duty out of the Navy recruiting district headquarters on Wilshire Blvd in Los Angeles (no longer on Wilshire. That's another story entirely). It wasn't unusual for scriptwriters to bring Navy-related work to the office to get feedback. The script totally sucked. Very unreal opening.
> 
> We put the guy in touch with the LA area PAO (Public Affairs Officer) Lt. Sandy Stairs who worked out of the Federal Building on the opposite end of Wilshire Blvd (see end credits). That led to him being referred to Top Gun at NAS Miramar in San Diego (not there anymore. Now in Fallon, NV).
> 
> ...


Nice story, much appreciated.
The F-14 is special in our home. My wife (25 years this month) was an AO on NAS Miramar 1991-95 she served with VF-124. She too was told the stories of TC and the crew from that time. Not a big fan of TC but the original movie hits home in many ways. Thanks again for sharing the experience.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yup. Same with my days in West Germany. Fun. Yes?


Big fun.

I miss it being on the ground with the aircraft.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

The talking heads on TV are also saying "You have to see this movie at a Theater".
LOL---The last time I was at a theater was when we 4 siblings & our spouses went out to Dinner & a Movie, 40 years ago. We saw Paul Newman, in "The Verdict".
I think I'll "Rough-it" and watch this one on my Big TV, when I'm able. At this stage, everything in my life doesn't have to be Perfect.

Bear


----------



## negolien (Jun 2, 2022)

a crap missed this thread when i just made mine. Oh well mine ws more about the theater vs imax though so :<)


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 2, 2022)

negolien said:


> a crap missed this thread when i just made mine. Oh well mine ws more about the theater vs imax though so :<)


I would do the IMAX if you can.... It was filmed in IMAX but we saw it in a Big D Digital and that was awesome!!!


----------



## negolien (Jun 3, 2022)

I did a sperate thread for the theater tech itself. 

  I liked the movie. There wasn't much down time I thought and it kinda had a great flow. Movie went pretty fast and was exciting. I give it an A. It wasn't so over the top it made me puke like 95% of the other movies like fast and furious mission impossible ect ect. 

  I watched some trailers and other media before the movie so I knew who penny was and stuff like that you know little easter eggs to the old movie. Stuff like the opening scene being almost sequence for sequence with the original but with modern aircraft. 

  I only saw 1 tom cruise movie I didn't like it was legend otherwise he's been Steller and he produces and stuff so /shrug. My all time favorite movie is Taps with George C. Scott, Cruise, Hutton and others about the military academy. it was his second movie he ever made and he nialed it. 

  The haters are gonna hate . A lot of haters are anti scientologist lefties so no shocker. Not pointing fingers about our guys just a generalization I saw. I may not agree with scientologists and Morman's and many others  but /shrug long as they don't break the law their free to practice whatever religion they want. It's what America is all about. I never saw any me too stuff or anything about him other than accusations against him when he split up with the younger chick.


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm kicking myself as I didn't snap a pic of the guts and such....was just just enjoying.....

I spent a bunch of time today crawling all over this F-14.  This aircraft and its pilot is what the opening scene of the first Top Gun was based on.  He encountered a mig and on investigation it was two mig's and he chased them down 6 times....IE they couldn't get away...as the migs were leaving he snuck up again and took a pic at 25 feet away and they didn't even know he was there after a second F-14 was sent to help out.....This aircraft was in the original movie.  Only 3 of the 12 aircraft from the first movie exist, the others have destroyed.....IE they didn't want parts going to the bad guys.....


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 3, 2022)

I'll pass on the theater viewing. My wife gets tired of hearing me say, "Oh, that bull dung," or something similar. At home, I can get up and leave her to enjoy the movie without spending $40-$60.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 3, 2022)

Can't do it. Tom Cruise makes me sick to my stomach. He's right up there with the equally cringeworthy Richard Gere.


----------



## negolien (Aug 3, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Can't do it. Tom Cruise makes me sick to my stomach. He's right up there with the equally cringeworthy Richard Gere.


 of course, he's never actually don't anything wrong but be a scientologist right? Who's your fav De Niro or Whoopie Goldberg?? lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 3, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I'm kicking myself as I didn't snap a pic of the guts and such....was just just enjoying.....
> 
> I spent a bunch of time today crawling all over this F-14.  This aircraft and its pilot is what the opening scene of the first Top Gun was based on.  He encountered a mig and on investigation it was two mig's and he chased them down 6 times....IE they couldn't get away...as the migs were leaving he snuck up again and took a pic at 25 feet away and they didn't even know he was there after a second F-14 was sent to help out.....This aircraft was in the original movie.  Only 3 of the 12 aircraft from the first movie exist, the others have destroyed.....IE they didn't want parts going to the bad guys.....
> View attachment 639462


This is in an air museum in Denver, CO. pretty much the F-14 was first of its kind and revolutionary for it’s day. Truly an iconic fighter and symbol of Americana. RIP F-14 Tomcat.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 3, 2022)

negolien said:


> of course, he's never actually don't anything wrong but be a scientologist right? Who's your fav De Niro or Whoopie Goldberg?? lol


Really?Exactly what are you implying?

I just think Tom Cruise sucks as an actor.


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> This is in an air museum in Denver, CO. pretty much the F-14 was first of its kind and revolutionary for it’s day. Truly an iconic fighter and symbol of Americana. RIP F-14 Tomcat.
> 
> View attachment 639596
> 
> ...


Very cool!  The aircraft above was in the Tillamook Air Field Museum... the hanger was one of the WWII blimp sites... the hanger is just incredible!  I’ve been in the air museum in Seattle had the F4, F14, and a SR-71. None of the this compares to a special exhibit at the Smithsonian some 25 years ago.... they had the Enola Gay, we got to walk up to the bombing sight area and all..... before going into the plane there was lots of talking.... once in.....you could hear a hair hit the floor. I will NEVER forget that feeling!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 4, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Very cool!  The aircraft above was in the Tillamook Air Field Museum... the hanger was one of the WWII blimp sites... the hanger is just incredible!  I’ve been in the air museum in Seattle had the F4, F14, and a SR-71. None of the this compares to a special exhibit at the Smithsonian some 25 years ago.... they had the Enola Gay, we got to walk up to the bombing sight area and all..... before going into the plane there was lots of talking.... once in.....you could hear a hair hit the floor. I will NEVER forget that feeling!


Wow!
The SR-71 would definitely give me a stiffy, but my gawd, the Enola Gay!! Step in that ship and I know time would stand still. What an incredible experience, I’m sure.


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 4, 2022)

For those of you who haven't seen a Tomcat launch from a carrier, it's a vulgar display of power, be it day or night. Hornets are cool, but those F-14s have a special place in my heart. Let's not leave the Intruder folks out.... one of those suckers leaving a catupult loaded to the hilt with bombs was a sight to behold. Ahhhh... I miss those days.


----------



## Apparition (Aug 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Wow!
> The SR-71 would definitely give me a stiffy, but my gawd, the Enola Gay!! Step in that ship and I know time would stand still. What an incredible experience, I’m sure.


I always think of this when I hear about the SR-71


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Wow!
> The SR-71 would definitely give me a stiffy, but my gawd, the Enola Gay!! Step in that ship and I know time would stand still. What an incredible experience, I’m sure.


Yes Sir the SR-71 was AWESOME, they did have the tail pipes covered :-( but it was just crazy cool!  They had a concord as well, but that thing was like a sardine can....It had to be quick otherwise no one would lasted inside!  LOL.

and double Yes Sr on the Enola Gay.  It was a "test exhibit" and only a limited number of people got to go in it.  We just happened to luck into it.  And yes time stood still, no one could mistake the gravity of feeling that was inside that fuselage! There was some huge controversy over it and congress took the funding and it was pulled shortly after.

FYI, we were in DC, actually Georgetown to race concrete canoes on the Potomac River......


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 4, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Yes Sir the SR-71 was AWESOME,


And what are they using now? 

Lots of guesses. And some pretty interesting sightings. Fun to imagine what's being kept secret.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 4, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> And what are they using now?
> 
> Lots of guesses. And some pretty interesting sightings. Fun to imagine what's being kept secret.


I read somewhere that the SR-72 could be ready for test flights by 2025. They are saying Mach 6 potential. Unreal.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 5, 2022)

The SR-71 was flying for many, many years before they admitted its existance. The 71 was retired in 1999. No way we've gone without flyover recon for more than 20 years. Drones, satellites, and the X- 37 have their vulnerabilities and weaknesses. The Mach-6 Aurora, or a next gen version? Maybe. Sightings have been similar to pre-acknowlegdement of the 71. Fun stuff, anyway.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 4, 2022)

Since this movie has been crushing it at the box office, I happened to come across this pic…..

For those that have never been next to a SR71…..they are ridiculously huge!!!!!!!






Even my wide angle zoom couldn’t get the whole thing in the frame!!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 4, 2022)

Just bad-ass


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Just bad-ass


How on earth they got the edges so perfectly and with the strength needed to stay that way at speed is pure engineering wonder……. My uncle told me that this thing would stretch and flex during flight as it went up to speed….. all the systems had to stretch and shrink with it……. I’ve had my head inside the fuel tank of a 747 and how on earth they designed the fuel tanks in the 71 is beyond me………….. now just think about all the hydraulics and systems and how they operate under tolerances……my uncle said the 71 was a sloppy mess on the ground but tightened up as it got to speed….. he also related when he would refuel them the 71 was at stall speed and he ran the tanker engines way past normal to keep it from ramming them……


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 5, 2022)

Leaky SOB’s on the ground! Great to watch take off though!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2022)

So, Amazon had this for rent for 6.00. Just got done watching it. Pretty impressive movie. The XF were excellent.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 25, 2022)

We bought the movie for $20 and watched it at home, nobody hooting and hollering ect , I have a 65" tv and nobody crowding me lol    , popcorn was a lot cheaper and I had a beer or 3 with while watching


----------



## mike243 (Sep 25, 2022)

We thought the movie was very good and the other mini training vid was pretty neat, $ well spent imo


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> So, Amazon had this for rent for 6.00. Just got done watching it. Pretty impressive movie. The XF were excellent.


Same here Steve and we enjoyed it.
The wife said she would've bought had she known it was that good . 
Nice to watch in the my recliner with free snacks .

Keith


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Same here Steve and we enjoyed it.
> The wife said she would've bought had she known it was that good .
> Nice to watch in the my recliner with free snacks .
> 
> Keith


Lol! Much cheaper too!


----------



## BigW. (Sep 26, 2022)

We saw it in the theater and all of us liked it included our 10 & 12 year old.  So I went ahead and bought it last week as a digital copy.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm waiting to buy it in 4K to buy it!  87in with Dolby Atmos.....oh and snacks...Yes!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 26, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> I'm waiting to buy it in 4K to buy it!  87in with Dolby Atmos.....oh and snacks...Yes!


I was going to buy it as well in 4K. Oled with atmos too


----------



## negolien (Sep 26, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Since this movie has been crushing it at the box office, I happened to come across this pic…..
> 
> For those that have never been next to a SR71…..they are ridiculously huge!!!!!!!
> View attachment 642877
> ...


I had a big brother from big brothers and sisters of America in the Air Farts in the mid to late 80's... I got to see the Blackbird at Beale during some photo op event with the big brothers big sisters program. It was freakin spectacular. We got breakfast and a photo op. It was a great time. Sadly I lost the photo's and negatives in an apartment fire in the early 2000's.

I just watched it again on amazon after originally seeing it in the theater with 5 other peeps LOL. I still say it's a great movie. Plenty of action, great story line. love story and all the easter eggs. That guy can make a freakin movie between him and Scott it was a winner for sure.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 26, 2022)

negolien said:


> I had a big brother from big brothers and sisters of America in the Air Farts in the mid to late 80's... I got to see the Blackbird at Beale during some photo op event with the big brothers big sisters program. It was freakin spectacular. We got breakfast and a photo op. It was a great time. Sadly I lost the photo's and negatives in an apartment fire in the early 2000's.
> 
> I just watched it again on amazon after originally seeing it in the theater with 5 other peeps LOL. I still say it's a great movie. Plenty of action, great story line. love story and all the easter eggs. That guy can make a freakin movie between him and Scott it was a winner for sure.


Very cool!  I would have loved to see one take off!!  My uncle related that it can come in at stall speed then hit it and it just disappears into the sky....


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 26, 2022)

We had one land at our base for emergency repairs, it was immediately towed into a hanger and the doors shut with SP posted on all sides. 
 They flew in a team to work on it and it was pulled back out a couple days later and fueled up, leaking everywhere, and took off, slowly disappearing into the clouds. 
 Then the cops were driving along the fence taking everyone’s cameras or film out of the camera.  Late 80’s time frame.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 29, 2022)

Steve H said:


> So, Amazon had this for rent for 6.00. Just got done watching it. Pretty impressive movie. The XF were excellent.


I rented it. Really enjoyed it. Was never a fan of the original, but this was entertaining.


----------



## Torch&Tone (Sep 29, 2022)

I saw the movie only because it was on a big screen, cost me $3, and I had some time to kill. The cinematography is amazing, really incredible what capable people given an obscene budget can come up with. That said, everything else was pretty awful - dialogue, plot, directing, etc. The entire project clearly exists just to stroke Cruise's ego (what was with that dead-eyes-grinning "personal message" at the beginning??). The first movie was a story - however flimsy, still a narrative - but this was straight-up Cruise in a video game with all the cheat codes and conveniences. However, apart from the visuals, I really enjoyed Val Kilmer's efforts, but I think my favorite thing was Jon Hamm's constant look of being deeply uncomfortable and downright pissed off that he had to follow through on actually being in this movie.

SR-71 crews have some of the best tales. Least relatable, perhaps, but best.

civilsmoker and Nefarious - re: F-4, one of my favorite stories is still Pardo's Push


----------



## negolien (Sep 29, 2022)

Torch&Tone said:


> I saw the movie only because it was on a big screen, cost me $3, and I had some time to kill. The cinematography is amazing, really incredible what capable people given an obscene budget can come up with. That said, everything else was pretty awful - dialogue, plot, directing, etc. The entire project clearly exists just to stroke Cruise's ego (what was with that dead-eyes-grinning "personal message" at the beginning??). The first movie was a story - however flimsy, still a narrative - but this was straight-up Cruise in a video game with all the cheat codes and conveniences. However, apart from the visuals, I really enjoyed Val Kilmer's efforts, but I think my favorite thing was Jon Hamm's constant look of being deeply uncomfortable and downright pissed off that he had to follow through on actually being in this movie.
> 
> SR-71 crews have some of the best tales. Least relatable, perhaps, but best.
> 
> civilsmoker and Nefarious - re: F-4, one of my favorite stories is still Pardo's Push


You can always tell the Cruise/Scientologist haters lol.


----------



## Torch&Tone (Sep 29, 2022)

"Hate" is a strong word for someone I've never met. 

I'm not against him because he's Scientologist (or because he's Tom Cruise), I just don't like bad movies. Sub in any other actor and my criticism would have remained the same - all the other characters in the movie exist just to make his look good. (And no, that wasn't the case even in the first movie.) No growth, no development arc, no context, just [here's a near-impossible obstacle] followed by [Maverick breezes through, because Maverick]. 

By comparison, _Behind Enemy Lines_ was good (and underrated), but this made it look like a top-shelf cinematic masterpiece.



negolien said:


> You can always tell the Cruise/Scientologist haters lol.


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 29, 2022)

Torch&Tone said:


> I saw the movie only because it was on a big screen, cost me $3, and I had some time to kill. The cinematography is amazing, really incredible what capable people given an obscene budget can come up with. That said, everything else was pretty awful - dialogue, plot, directing, etc. The entire project clearly exists just to stroke Cruise's ego (what was with that dead-eyes-grinning "personal message" at the beginning??). The first movie was a story - however flimsy, still a narrative - but this was straight-up Cruise in a video game with all the cheat codes and conveniences. However, apart from the visuals, I really enjoyed Val Kilmer's efforts, but I think my favorite thing was Jon Hamm's constant look of being deeply uncomfortable and downright pissed off that he had to follow through on actually being in this movie.
> 
> SR-71 crews have some of the best tales. Least relatable, perhaps, but best.
> 
> civilsmoker and Nefarious - re: F-4, one of my favorite stories is still Pardo's Push


 Just read Pardos Push! Thanks for linking that! 
I enjoyed my time working around Phantoms and missed the aircraft when the re-laced them with 16’s.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick is now on EPIX to view at your leisure if you have a subscription.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 23, 2022)

I’ve been waiting to watch it again for the 4K Doby Atmos version which was release a few weeks ago…. Rewatched it last week at home….. holy smokes the Atmos sound was lit!!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2022)

It's on Paramount for free too.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2022)

I was wondering how a Paramount movie was showing on MGM EPIX. Found the answer online, and learned WAAY more than I wanted.

Hulu’s movie library has shrunk.

The streamer’s deal with Epix, which gave the streamer access to movies from Paramount, MGM, Lionsgate and a number of other studios, expired on March 23, according to The Streamable. Hulu’s Epix collection comprised a few hundred pictures from MGM and Paramount, meaning Hulu’s film choices have shrunk significantly.

Epix is still Paramount’s pay-one holder for its films after they leave theaters, but the two companies struck an agreement in June 2021 for non-exclusive rights to Epix’s extensive catalog, which at the time totaled over 2,500 titles. Some movies were also able to be streamed on Paramount+ just 45 days after they were released in theaters, thanks to this partnership.

As Paramount announced at its investors day in March, beginning with Paramount Pictures’ 2024 slate, all of the studio’s films will be exclusively available on Paramount+.

“While this move certainly changes things for Hulu, things may be changing for Epix as well, following Amazon’s acquisition of MGM,” Streamable reports.

The topic of what Amazon will do with Epix now that MGM and Amazon have concluded their merger earlier this month has arisen. Industry sources have previously stated that Amazon is unlikely to wish to maintain a single linear cable channel, and that the streaming service might be replaced with a channel for Prime Video programming.

So, if Amazon decides to shutdown Epix and prior partnerships don’t transfer to Amazon Prime Video, Paramount+ would become Paramount Pictures’ new pay-one holder immediately, and Prime Video would ultimately become MGM’s new pay-one holder, the Streamable reports.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 23, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> If you have ever seen an F4 in person it is more of a rocket with some little stubby arms than a plane. It's hard to believe it would even fly....


It didn't fly. The F4 was a proven theory of vectored thrust. I think it was on of the first production fighters with a symetrical chord wing allowing it to fly upside down. glide slope of 0:1


noboundaries said:


> NAS Miramar in San Diego (not there anymore.


Still there.. Overtaken by the Marines. Now MCAS Miramar and for all you vets traveling to SOCAL.. it's a great place to get a room with breakfast right near the gas station, BX and commissary.. Short drive down to SD and Coronado..

I'm in no hurry to see another TC movie either. For me, IMHO, hollywood is two thumbs down.


----------



## Plinsc (Dec 24, 2022)

I didn’t know Miramar changed hands, I got to go there (ground support) when our AF pilots trained against the Navy pilots back in late 80’s. 
 I have an uncle that was a navy pilot buried there.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2022)

The Navy pilots and staff got the short end of the deal when MCAS El Toro (Tustin) was shut down due to population encroachment. The Marines moved to Miramar, and Fightertown/Top Gun moved to NAS Fallon, NV. 

Fallon is a nice place...in the desert...when it's cool outside...but it ain't San Diego. Summer, three-digit temps, and high altitude base elevation meant you had to calculate if you had enough of a 13,000+ foot runway to safely take off (now extended to14,000 feet).

I've spent many lovely weeks flying out of Fallon, and hundreds of hours poking holes in the desert floor flying out of NAS Lemoore. I recognized all the range targets and many of the valleys in the film. As we were watching the movie, and the missles blew up a runway, I told my wife "They just blew up the South Lake Tahoe airport!" 

My wife enjoyed the movie. I kept my "BS" comments to a minimum, and unemotionally answered her questions.


----------



## Plinsc (Dec 24, 2022)

We had F4’s back then, one of the last training missions before converting over to F16’s.
 A great trip!


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Now that it’s been out for awhile, I will leave my review. 

Jerry Bruckheimer is pathetic. 

If you break it down to the basics, this movie was basically nothing more than a modern day re-make of Iron Eagle II disguised as a Top Gun movie. 

Fighter pilots must bomb narrow opening in mountainous terrain to take out nuclear reactor in hostile country with misfit pilots who were never cut out to carry out the mission to begin with. 

The movie was atrocious. No real thought put into it at all, same tired plot, different actors. The F-14 vs. SU-57 scene was so far out of touch with reality, I couldn't even laugh. It was just disappointing. The dogfighting scenes and maneuvers were equally unrealistic and so far from reality it was equally disappointing. 

The original was so much better and it will always be King.  C- grade. Hollywoke can't come up with new content so they copycat off stuff that's already been done 20-30 years ago and try to re-brand it as something new and the sheep movie viewers continually fall for it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Fighter pilots must bomb narrow opening in mountainous terrain to take out nuclear reactor in hostile country with misfit pilots who were never cut out to carry out the mission to begin with.


I haven't seen it, but it also sounds very similar to Star Wars. When Luke takes out the death star. 
Chris


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I haven't seen it, but it also sounds very similar to Star Wars. When Luke takes out the death star.
> Chris


You’re not missing much.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2022)

Opening presents this morning. A t-shirt from my grandkids.


----------



## negolien (Dec 25, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Now that it’s been out for awhile, I will leave my review.
> 
> Jerry Bruckheimer is pathetic.
> 
> ...


yet still made more money than most movies this year lol


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

negolien said:


> yet still made more money than most movies this year lol


Like I said, the sheep viewers fell for it. I didn’t pay a dime to watch it. Watched it at a friends when it came out on digital. Glad I didnt see it at the theatre.


----------

